# M WAVE RUNNING?



## will rawstron (May 20, 2004)

I know that the M wave has seriously fired people up before, but I'm thinking of a Black Canyon weekend and it would be great to surf in Montrose, too. 
Anyone knows if its running?


----------



## TheKid (Aug 25, 2004)

It isn't, there is only 357 cfs going through the canal.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

i drove past the "fluffy nothin"....nothing happening! are you going to paddle the Black?


----------

